# Surf rods for sale



## lurebuilder (Sep 2, 2015)

Daiwa Ballistic 40, 13ft Green Rod custom built by Red Drum. Measures 30 inches to the trigger on the reel seat. Fished only about 5 times. Like new $400

CPS 10ft 1-4oz spinning $125

CPS 12ft 3-7oz casting $200

Pair of TFO spinning rods 9ft 1-5oz and 11ft 3-8oz. $150 for the pair

Local pickup in Chesterfield,Va area only


----------



## teff35 (Jun 15, 2018)

PM sent


----------



## Surfjunkie (Dec 28, 2015)

If you come down south anytime soon let me know and I'll take that ballistic and 10ft cps off your hands


----------



## lurebuilder (Sep 2, 2015)

Ballistic and 10 foot CPS are sold. Taking offers on the others. Local pick up only


----------



## fishiker (Dec 10, 2015)

What's the model number of the 9ft TFO?


----------



## lurebuilder (Sep 2, 2015)

Here ya go


----------



## fishiker (Dec 10, 2015)

Thanks I'll pass this info along to my brother who is looking for a couple new rods. How far away from 64 or 295 are you located?


----------

